# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Who care about danny young leaving?

## Abbie

are you going to miss him? or dont care? here is the place to post your views on the matter.

----------


## Bryan

ive seen better acting from schemical

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I've seen better acting from Codcilla.

----------


## Bryan

> I've seen better acting from Codcilla.


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   lmao walford queen!!!! codcilla!!!! genius!!!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Cilla the dog can act much better.

----------


## alan45

Good riddiance to the helium voiced prat

----------


## Debs

glad he is going he CANNOT for the life of him act.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Good riddiance to the helium voiced prat


LOL   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Good riddiance to the helium voiced prat


Let's just cross our fingers and hope he never comes back.

----------


## Debs

ok mine are crossed WQ, in fact i have everything crossed!!

----------


## Treacle

Fingers and Toes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Certanly not, i've seen better acting from the bar in the rovers.

----------


## Tamzi

Oh how can they be letting that wonderful, talented, charming actor go. NOT! He cant act. He should never return, nor his dumb girlfriend. He is not even important enough to give a proper storyine to. well goodbye Danny
xxx

----------


## true.moon

couldnt care if hes gone 
terrible actor

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont care if he goes or not but he is funny *sometimes*

----------


## Bad Wolf

not at all- he cant speak

----------


## Treacle

> not at all- he cant speak


I even tried using my pocket translator but it only works if you know what language it is so it can convert but I didn't know what language he was speaking.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

He is a good actor and has improved loads since he was on Kerching and he must be able to act or he wouldn't of got the part

----------


## .:Kitz:.

his voice...........what is wrong with it?? do you think he has somesort of a problen where he can't speak properly coz his voice just ain't normal!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

He has got a normal voice well i think so anyway

----------


## .:Kitz:.

hmmmmm, i'm not so sure................

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i am cos i like it when jamie winds him up

----------


## .:Kitz:.

he doesn't have a lisp he just talks so weirdly! its just so squeaky and strange. It might just me but i've never heard a voive like it  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> He has got a normal voice well i think so anyway


You obviously don't have a lot of people talking to you then.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

> You obviously don't have a lot of people talking to you then.


 Yes i do and people talk differently so you shouldn't take the mic out of people

----------


## Treacle

> He is a good actor and has improved loads since he was on Kerching and he must be able to act or he wouldn't of got the part


Good? He's horrendous. And you can get a part on Corrie purely based on appearence. Acting skills aren't required nowadays. Wendi Peters is a good actress but Cilla doesn't require any strenuous acting so she comes across as being awful but Danny Young is a crap actor full stop IMHO and it's not his role on Corrie that's doing it. I've seen him on numerous chatshows etc and he's still monotonuous.

----------


## Treacle

> Yes i do and people talk differently so you shouldn't take the mic out of people


People talk differently but he makes Nadia Almada sound British born and bred.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

lol but he still sounds english

----------


## .:Kitz:.

But HE MAKES NO SENSE!! You can't understand him!!

----------


## samantha nixon

one thing isnt this boards ment to be were you can speak about actors/ actresses/ soaps speaking youre mind without starting rows and slagging the actors/ actresses/ soaps of people have there own mind yes danny's voice is different but its not as weird as some people 
anyway thats what i think

----------


## Treacle

We can debate about just about anything on the soaps from someones shoes to their haircut.

----------


## Treacle

> lol but he still sounds english


Yes but you have to listen hard to him.

----------


## mad_cow911

he just annoys me, go away and play football for england i say!

----------


## Treacle

Better still vow never to grace our screens again and clear off. We're subjected to enough below par characters/actors in that show without him. If he ever comes back then we know Corrie have got themselves a Louise Berridge. I heard Tony Wood wa sleaving. I only hope it's true. His era has not been the best I'm afraid IMHO. It wasn't all bad but it's got ridiculous now.

----------


## angelblue

Did he get axed was it for bad behaviour  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Yes it was, he was a complete hooligan. Underage drinking - tha lot. The full caboodle he was there doing it. Never out the papers. Tha full whack. It's not being axed from a soap he needs it's prison.

----------


## mad_cow911

lol, that might be a bit hard, mabye a ban from our screens would be better!

----------


## Treacle

> lol, that might be a bit hard, mabye a ban from our screens would be better!


Yes a permanent one.

----------


## angelblue

Oh okay i can see why they axed him rightly so to 

I understand he is young and impressionable but you dont do that when you  are in a high profile soap like corrie your private life has gone out of the window. I think he thought he was bigger than the show and thought he was something. Everyone deserves a private life though  whoever they are but you also need to set an example to younger people because they tend to idealise and are quite impressionable at that age and i think he got a bit to cocky for his boots he didnt handle fame bit very well did he and corrie has also got a reputation to up hold i am sure they dont want their cast member slashed all over the front pages it doesnt set an good example to viewers.  :Lol:

----------


## mad_cow911

lol, he cant get away from papers- the attention seeking prat! lol

----------


## Treacle

I saw him on "Celebrity Stitch-Up". Wasn't even aware he was a celebrity.

----------

